# 12+4 ultrasound. HELP! I don't even know what to look at.



## Bundle hopes

Can you guess the gender from these pictures?? I would love to hear some guesses. I can't even figure out which little line is the genitals.&#55358;&#56596; Thank you !!!&#55357;&#56898;&#55357;&#56883;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5094.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 34









IMG_5135.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 21









IMG_5134.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Poppy84

Girl


----------



## calliebaby

Girl


----------



## Bundle hopes

Thank you ladies :) Xx This is quite fun. I've been excited waiting for replies all day. hehe


----------



## babymamaagain

I'm guessing boy on this one!


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Boy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## LittleLala

Girl :)


----------



## Wish85

Boy guess


----------



## Take2

My guess is boy


----------



## Bundle hopes

Bump


----------

